# Is it possible for a mama bunny to over feed its babies?



## mateyo28 (Nov 30, 2013)

Is it possible for a mama bunny to over feed its babies?

Is it bad?

What are the signs that kits are overfeed?

If It is bad, what should I do?


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Nov 30, 2013)

mateyo28 said:


> Is it possible for a mama bunny to over feed its babies?
> 
> Is it bad?
> 
> ...


no,it doesnot even seem practical..whats going on to indicate overfeeding..??-sincerely james waller :big kiss::bunnysuit:


----------



## squidpop (Nov 30, 2013)

It is probably nothing to worry about. I had a doe that only had two babies (when normally she had 6) she fed them so much and they looked like they could barely move and where like two little slugs. They both lived and where fine but I asked the same question as you on another forum and someone said sometimes if a doe has only one/two kits they can feed it more milk than it can digest- the milk can cause gut problems and it can die- but that only happens in the first weeks and is rare. They also said that being a really fat baby can make them fat adults and its not healthy for rabbits to be fat. So I would just be aware and not feed lots of rich pellets or things like oats which are fattening and feed more less fattening hay if the kits seem really fat and sluggish when they get to around 6 weeks and are eating solids.


----------



## mateyo28 (Nov 30, 2013)

squidpop said:


> It is probably nothing to worry about. I had a doe that only had two babies (when normally she had 6) she fed them so much and they looked like they could barely move and where like two little slugs. They both lived and where fine but I asked the same question as you on another forum and someone said sometimes if a doe has only one/two kits they can feed it more milk than it can digest- the milk can cause gut problems and it can die- but that only happens in the first weeks and is rare. They also said that being a really fat baby can make them fat adults and its not healthy for rabbits to be fat. So I would just be aware and not feed lots of rich pellets or things like oats which are fattening and feed more less fattening hay if the kits seem really fat and sluggish when they get to around 6 weeks and are eating solids.



Yeah, we do have the same situation, I also had a doe that only had two babies and they looked like they could barely move and where like two little slugs. So they will be fine?


----------



## Rainbow_Foxes (Dec 1, 2013)

Yes, it is possible. 
They should be rounded, but not look like they swallowed golf balls.
If there aren't many kits, then it's better to take the nest out during the day and only put it in for one feeding, removing them again after they have been fed. Do this until they are a week-10 days old. Then start leaving the nest in full time. They should be large enough by then that they won't over eat as easily.


----------



## squidpop (Dec 2, 2013)

I agree with rainbow fox that it might be better to take the nest box out- but wonder if you should let them feed twice and put the nest box in once in the morning and once at night. Because my rabbits all seem to feed their babies twice.


----------



## squidpop (Dec 2, 2013)

This is a little late but I cross posted to Rabbittalk and got this answer - it is evidently bad for kits to be to fat and they said this....... 
"I would pull the nest box and feed twice a day, morning and 12 hours later.
Severly overweight kits can develop splayed legs, malformed rib cages and fat around their organs - including the heart.
Please ask them to closely watch the does teats for any redness or inflamation that may indicate she is getting mastitis" http://rabbittalk.com/post207365.html#p207365


----------

